
Show HN: A tiny, cheap help widget for dumb questions - ian0
https://www.whatthefaq.io/
======
ibdf
So... is there an admin? If so, wouldn't it be nice to see it before signing
up? Or maybe getting a full list of features? details? Cause ah... otherwise
this is just a js popup on the corner of my screen.

~~~
ian0
Yeah there is of course. Your right we could do a better job of explaining the
exact features, ill see if we can get some screenshots or maybe a demo added.

In a nutshell the admin allows you to customise the widget, manage the content
for each of the pages and view stats related to users (on which pages users
click the widget more than often, what messages they have sent to you etc)

On the user side though it is just a little js widget, the aim is to force
simplicity on that front.

~~~
ibdf
Thanks for replying. Everything nowadays is a subscription... you can
subscribe to a car for a crying out loud. So even though from a development
stand point $5 seems like a small commitment, from a client point of view it's
another item I need to subscribe to, and there are far more important apps I'm
already committed to, that allows me to run my business. So at the end of the
day, the more information I have to make an informed decision, the better.

------
ian0
We made this quite awhile ago. Then, just a week ago we had an actual, real
customer sign-up. So Im posting here to see what you guys think and whether
its worth us paying more attention to it.

We made it because:

\- Users always ask the same questions at the same point in their journey

\- Identifying what they are and where they occur helps you fix your UX

\- You should be able to answer the common questions before they hit support

And:

\- We couldn't find any simple SAAS solutions (so product teams can edit in
realtime)

\- Live chat is expensive and users expected a lightning quick response

\- Other solutions were overkill, managing forums, FAQs, "AI" powered
contextual help etc

------
sharemywin
I feel like this might need more context. If I'm on a form with multiple
fields or different sections I might have different questions.

Maybe first capture focus and return questions based on last field of focus or
where the user scrolled.

Maybe eventually capture focus/actions over time and return the most relevant
questions based on that data.

------
Drei01Matt
The first screen "wtf" has no meaning for me, I almost closed the browser
immediately. After scrolling to the next screen it makes much more sense.

